# Multiprocess welders



## mzvarner (Dec 11, 2017)

I am purely a hobby welder. I like to tinker and create. I am self taught outside of some basic lessons in high school. I currently am running a Hobart handler 210 mvp and Lincoln buzz box. I am happy, but I am starting to feel the voltage settings are limiting (set voltages, not infinitely adjistable) and I am beginning to see the value in learning another process like tig. 

I am thinking of ordering the Lincoln 210 power mig with the tig torch as well. Seems like people are really happy with the mig capabilities, but I do not see much info about using it for tig.  Adequate for the diyer?

Like I said, I am purely a hobbyist, mostly making furniture and what I call "non critical" projects (nothing for vehicles or the likes). I do intend to buy some property soon, and along with that some work vehicles, so keeping stick welding capabilities is necesssry. Would the one welder that does it all ok, but not anything excellent be ok? Or should I hold onto the buzz box?


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 11, 2017)

A lot of folks really like the 210 power mig and for under $2k its a pretty good deal considering its capabilities. I'm a Blue guy but have been running one Lincoln since the early 90's without a single issue. This machine will out preform your old buzz unit hands down in MIG spray mode  or .045 flux core. At 40 lbs. it a real powerhouse. You'll need to invest in two cylinders to take full advantage of this machine. Don't bother with the 1 pound spools, buy the 10 pound right off the bat. If I was starting off from scratch, I would buy this machine.

Weldingtipsandtricks:


----------



## neilking (Dec 22, 2017)

The main problem with multi process welders is that all except one everlast model only do dc tig and most do not have high frequency start. And some don't support or have a foot pedal. You really need a foot pedal or at least a torch with a control on it. Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Techee (Dec 27, 2017)

Self taught hobbyist welder here.  I think you are ready for a ac-dc TIG / stick welder.  Since I bought my Lincoln Square Wave 175 quite a few years ago, welding technology has changed & improved quite dramatically.

My Lincoln is a transformer welder.  Some of the newer welders are inverter welders.  Inverter welders have more control options than transformer welders for the hobbyist price range. 

Pulsing/Square Wave/Variable Frequency for aluminum/AC & Dc output for Aluminum non ferrous alloys, SS, & all other steel alloys as well as carbon steel

Google the difference between transformer & inverter welders.  You can read up on the technology & comparisons.

I just reviewed 3 you-tube videos by Eastwood on TIG welding.  The have some very economical welders....don't know how reliable but the seem to work well in the videos.


----------

